# Any update on the bricked DSG trannys from APR's TCU flash fiasco?



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just curious how this all played out. 

Did APR really think they could rush software just to make a buck?
Is THAT their standard of tuning?

Whens Unitronics system come out again?opcorn:


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

WOW markin harsh post. You should reread the APR post. This happened to 4 out of 100 cars and they took care of the customers. It also only happened when during the programing part if there was a disconnect/power loss for some unknown reason it would cause the ECU to lock/brick out. This was not an isolated event they figured out that it has also happened at the dealers during regular maintenance and service resulting in a new ECU having to be installed but dealers wont tell customers that.
Im only responding to this cause i am waiting to have the flash done on my S3 when they feel ready to do it again. I had 08 R32 and had HPA tune my DSG and it was a big concern back then to make sure car was hooked up to power and that computer was plugged into wall as well to make sure power was not lost.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

Trade-N-Games said:


> WOW markin harsh post. You should reread the APR post. This happened to 4 out of 100 cars and they took care of the customers. It also only happened when during the programing part if there was a disconnect/power loss for some unknown reason it would cause the ECU to lock/brick out. This was not an isolated event they figured out that it has also happened at the dealers during regular maintenance and service resulting in a new ECU having to be installed but dealers wont tell customers that.
> Im only responding to this cause i am waiting to have the flash done on my S3 when they feel ready to do it again. I had 08 R32 and had HPA tune my DSG and it was a big concern back then to make sure car was hooked up to power and that computer was plugged into wall as well to make sure power was not lost.


Bottom line they didn't do their due diligence and find the issues before they occurred. Total noob mistake. They wanted their software out first. They got greedy And they get punished for that.

I will not make the same mistake. Good luck- hope you don't grenade


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Given the posts you have up in other forums you have a bone to pick with APR or a flag to wave for Uni. 

Either way... sounds like you are simply here to troll, hopefully future posts have content.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

sevenVT said:


> Given the posts you have up in other forums you have a bone to pick with APR or a flag to wave for Uni.
> 
> Either way... sounds like you are simply here to troll, hopefully future posts have content.



No i genuinely want to know what happened to the cars they broke. And to warn others not to buy the bugged doftware.
Seems like pretty normal forum behaviour to me. question is why did you feel the need to troll my post


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

markn1689 said:


> No i genuinely want to know what happened to the cars they broke. And to warn others not to buy the bugged doftware.
> Seems like pretty normal forum behaviour to me. question is why did you feel the need to troll my post


You have no experience with APR except what you hear, and you've turned it into your crusade to spread yourself thin across multiple audi forums not with information but simply with flame wars for the APR brand. 

I propose that if you are looking for information or are trying to spread information you would find helpful that you approach the situation differently, and don't act like you are simply trying to push another product that you also have no real world experience with.

If you have real information, share it, otherwise the tone of your posts is trollish and unhelpful. The one person who had information that responded to your thread, you ignored the information and called it buggy software which was already indicated to be untrue.

You are trying to spread discontent without actual knowledge.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

Fact: apr bricked customers cars that went in for tcu.

Fact: i have 15 years of experience dealing with apr

Fact: i have the right to say whatever i want if you like or dislike it. Not hurting anyone.

Yesterday i was about to pull ghe trigger on the tcu product. People need to know this information
Dont worry bro- i belong here


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

markn1689 said:


> Fact: apr bricked customers cars that went in for tcu.
> 
> Fact: i have 15 years of experience dealing with apr
> 
> ...



What information do they need to know?

That is at the heart of the problem, you have none, but you certainly could if you asked APR.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

sevenVT said:


> What information do they need to know?
> 
> That is at the heart of the problem, you have none, but you certainly could if you asked APR.


The information is that apr bricked peoples cars. And unless you wNt to get bricked too you should stay far away. Or wait for the unitronic tcu comming soon.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

markn1689 said:


> The information is that apr bricked peoples cars. And unless you wNt to get bricked too you should stay far away. Or wait for the unitronic tcu comming soon.


Again I'll redirect you to the information another active member has provided you just above in this same thread that you are intentionally ignoring and in the future make sure people are informed that your intention is primarily to steer people away from APR, not be helpful.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

sevenVT said:


> Again I'll redirect you to the information another active member has provided you just above in this same thread that you are intentionally ignoring and in the future make sure people are informed that your intention is primarily to steer people away from APR, not be helpful.


Cool opinion bro.

I actually think everything that you contributed in this thread was 100% wasteful. 

Nothing wrong with spreading the word. What did you want me to do ? Just sweep this problem under the rug ? Should i have lied and said apr didnt brick a ton of s3's? what should i do


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Trade-N-Games said:


> WOW markin harsh post. You should reread the APR post. This happened to 4 out of 100 cars and they took care of the customers. It also only happened when during the programing part if there was a disconnect/power loss for some unknown reason it would cause the ECU to lock/brick out. This was not an isolated event they figured out that it has also happened at the dealers during regular maintenance and service resulting in a new ECU having to be installed but dealers wont tell customers that.


:banghead:


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

sevenVT said:


> :banghead:


This issue never came up in testing??? this is something they should of been aware of the day the software shipped. They were caught off guard. If its soo commin they would of known and fixed the cars on the spot. Instead they pulled the software because they had no clue. Bunch of lazy greedy execs wanted to get this software out before any other tuner could. Bugs or no bugs. Let the excuse train ride.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

markn1689 said:


> This issue never came up in testing??? this is something they should of been aware of the day the software shipped. They were caught off guard. If its soo commin they would of known and fixed the cars on the spot. Instead they pulled the software because they had no clue. Bunch of lazy greedy execs wanted to get this software out before any other tuner could. Bugs or no bugs. Let the excuse train ride.


The drugs you are on are apparently too strong for reading comprehension. They fixed the cars on the spot... since if the ECU is bricked the car never left. Duh. 

They pulled the software because that's what you do, to make sure it was indeed the power fail and not the software. That's called being careful.

And no, no one in testing is intentionally power failing their ECU during flash... just to see if the ECU's will brick. That's an assumed risk anytime you flash anything, regardless. Phones, ECU, TCU, computer firmware.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

sevenVT said:


> The drugs you are on are apparently too strong for reading comprehension. They fixed the cars on the spot... since if the ECU is bricked the car never left. Duh.
> 
> They pulled the software because that's what you do, to make sure it was indeed the power fail and not the software. That's called being careful.
> 
> And no, no one in testing is intentionally power failing their ECU during flash... just to see if the ECU's will brick. That's an assumed risk anytime you flash anything, regardless. Phones, ECU, TCU, computer firmware.


4 out of every 100 bricked. I highly doubt it was a powerfail. Thats the lie to cover up the sodtware fixes. Whys it still to this day off the shelf?


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

markn1689 said:


> 4 out of every 100 bricked. I highly doubt it was a powerfail. Thats the lie to cover up the sodtware fixes. Whys it still to this day off the shelf?


You are just the right amount of ignorant and aggressive mixed with cynical, I dub thee troll. GG sir.:beer:


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

markn1689 said:


> This issue never came up in testing??? this is something they should of been aware of the day the software shipped. They were caught off guard. If its soo commin they would of known and fixed the cars on the spot. Instead they pulled the software because they had no clue. Bunch of lazy greedy execs wanted to get this software out before any other tuner could. Bugs or no bugs. Let the excuse train ride.


Thanks for the entertainment, "bro".

To debunk some of your assumptions, Here are some facts. APR was not the 1st to introduce the TCU tune for the MQB platform. It was United Motorsports by a few weeks. UM also experienced this issue and resolved, as this is not a specific software related issue. Even Audi themselves have the same issue with their stock software, if there is a power disruption. Will you now complain that Audi rushed untested products to production too just to make a dime? Sure every company is focused on making money, unless you are a not for profit organization, but you assuming that APR released bad product just to be 1st in market is just plain wrong. And I believe they made the ethical, professional decision by temporally pulling it off the market to ensure no further issues. If you really want to witness some bad decisions, read up on GM's recall fiasco... Enjoy your unitronic tune, but I think your preaching of "APR is the Devil" is just unwarranted in this community IMHO.

Full Disclosure, I have APR ECU tune on the TT-RS, GIAC ECU tune on the S3, UM TCU tune on the S3, Euro GT3 tune on the 911, and my own custom tune on the S13. I also use a lot of CTS Turbo & Forge products. So no, I am not an APR fanboy trying to defend the APR flag. Just commenting on your assumptions. :beer:


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

Shame on me for spreading the word. Will put my head in the sand next time.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

markn1689 said:


> Shame on me for spreading the word. Will put my head in the sand next time.


That might be preferable considering the words you spread.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...Available!?p=10928171&viewfull=1#post10928171

Read. Learn. Eat sand.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

sevenVT said:


> That might be preferable considering the words you spread.
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...Available!?p=10928171&viewfull=1#post10928171
> 
> Read. Learn. Eat sand.


Lmao sorry to make you so mad. feel better!


----------



## Antariusz (Nov 19, 2014)

markn1689 said:


> Shame on me for spreading the word. Will put my head in the sand next time.


I'm just wondering if you could show us on the doll where the APR representative touched you to warrant the amount of anti-APR you're doing. Are you an employee of unit tonic or what, I saw you post like 3 different anti-APR threads on audi world too.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

Antariusz said:


> I'm just wondering if you could show us on the doll where the APR representative touched you to warrant the amount of anti-APR you're doing. Are you an employee of unit tonic or what, I saw you post like 3 different anti-APR threads on audi world too.


not really. my 01 s4 was stage 2+ (all apr)
my 04 tt225 was chipped and exhaust (apr)
my 07 a3 was chipped and intake (apr)

my 15 s3 will not APR


----------



## reno15a3 (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm going to have to agree with these other guys. Clearly have a bone to pick with APR. Maybe that's warranted but you're not presenting your argument very maturely, are you?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Update! 

We are now able to recover the TCU in the field without opening or removing the controller so it's back on sale. We're also offering a nice little package deal if you buy the ECU at the same time!

Details:

APR’s DSG/S Tronic TCU Upgrade is back! Bundle with ECU and Save!



APR’s TCU Upgrade for the MQB platform DQ250 DSG / S Tronic upgrade offers a wide gamut of changes to the transmission software that are designed to enhance the driving experience. This is especially true when combined with APR’s performance engine software and hardware. The TCU Upgrade is now available again at APR dealers and starting today, we’re pleased to announce a bundling discount or those looking to get both the ECU and TCU Upgrade at the same time.

Simply visit an APR dealer and ask for the *ECU/TCU bundle and save $100 off retail!* This bundle applies to the US only for the new MK7 GTI & Golf R as well as the new AudiA3 & S3 and both the ECU & TCU must be purchased and installed during the same visit. 

Go APR!


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

Buy Brick 2.0

Save $ Now!

waiting for unitronic


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Guys, I don't think some understand what happened. This issue is not ours. It applies to everyone as it's how the controller was designed. This is even true if you go to a dealership for a flash and the process is interrupted. 

It's similar to updating your phone, camera, etc. Know how they tell you not to turn it off during that process? Well, the same thing happens here. If somehow the process is interrupted, it can stop the flash and prevent it from continuing. When this happens, we call the device a "brick"

When we spotted this, we pulled the product so we could write a routine that allows it to continue. We did that last week, only days after discovering it, and tried it a bunch of times, and were 100% successful. Recovering flashes is a part of any device, ECU, TCU, etc. The good thing is the recover requires nothing more than plugging into the controller. We don't have to take it apart. We don't have to send it in. WE don't have to replace it. nothing. The dealer plugs in and flashes it. 

Because of that, the software is now back on sale. 

Enjoy!


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Guys, I don't think some understand what happened. This issue is not ours. It applies to everyone as it's how the controller was designed. This is even true if you go to a dealership for a flash and the process is interrupted.
> 
> It's similar to updating your phone, camera, etc. Know how they tell you not to turn it off during that process? Well, the same thing happens here. If somehow the process is interrupted, it can stop the flash and prevent it from continuing. When this happens, we call the device a "brick"
> 
> ...


Powerfail should of been tested. Step 1. How dare you release us a product without taking that step? Should of known about powerfail and handled issues on the spot. Not pulled it from the shelves....sketchy...What else was missed


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

This happens when you go for a factory update at a dealership too. So, how dare they? Come on bro...


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> This happens when you go for a factory update at a dealership too. So, how dare they? Come on bro...


He's a troll, expecting logic or intelligence is counter to what he wishes to represent on the internet.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

markn1689 said:


> Powerfail should of been tested. Step 1. How dare you release us a product without taking that step? Should of known about powerfail and handled issues on the spot. Not pulled it from the shelves....sketchy...What else was missed


Fyi, if you powerfail your unitronic while flashing, it will probably brick. Good luck.


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

sevenVT said:


> Fyi, if you powerfail your unitronic while flashing, it will probably brick. Good luck.


I'd like to see him test that out when he gets his Unitronic  Please let us know.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

bterra said:


> I'd like to see him test that out when he gets his Unitronic  Please let us know.


I'm sure its the first thing he'll try; besides sticking his fingers in the socket first to make sure there is power.:screwy:


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Im so happy i was the first to respond to this post! Its amazing even though my response was not as detailed as others or even APR that the OP still has no clue.


----------



## Antariusz (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the update Arin, I'll be scheduling an appointment this week with my APR dealer

Now I just need an downpipe a3 Quattro and a tune to support it and I think I'll be happy for a while.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow. Markn1689 seriously you need to chill out. Have a coke and a smile or something. Thanks for the update Arin. Much appreciated. I have a Unitronic ECU tune so will probably get their TCU tune to match but have seriously eyeballed yours a few times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

lol are you guys dumb- they pulled the product for almost 2 months because of powerfails? LOLS you will believe anything


did apple pull the iphone when people shut their phones down during an update?
no its called this stuff was tested and they're are procedures for it.

APR on the other hand- complete garbage. liars. never going to buy from them. by all means you still can. but im done

making the same mistake twice is something i just can not do. have fun getting bricked - bet your so eager to hand over all that cash:laugh:
Will be waving my Unitronic flag soon:thumbup:


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Can you be done on the forum too? That would be great mmmmkay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

Xanlith said:


> Can you be done on the forum too? That would be great mmmmkay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it was you that bumped the thread:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

markn1689 said:


> they pulled the product for almost 2 months


I checked my calendar and it reads differently. I'm on the Gregorian calendar, which has has an average of 30.4 days a month (30.5 during a leap year). According to this popular calendar system, only 13 days elapsed between pulling the product and officially announcing it was available again. It was internally fixed only 6 days later, and then went into external testing before rerelease. It only took 4 business days after it was pulled to fix the issue. 

Release Date: July 16th, 2015 (Thursday)
Date Pulled: July 22nd, 2015 (Wednesday, 4 business days later)
Date Fixed Internally: July 28th, 2015 (Monday, 4 business days later)
Date Officially Rereleased to the Public: August 4th, (Tuesday, 5 business days later)

:thumbup:


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I checked my calendar and it reads differently. I'm on the Gregorian calendar, which has has an average of 30.4 days a month (30.5 during a leap year). According to this popular calendar system, only 13 days elapsed between pulling the product and officially announcing it was available again. It was internally fixed only 6 days later, and then went into external testing before rerelease. It only took 4 business days after it was pulled to fix the issue.
> 
> Release Date: July 16th, 2015 (Thursday)
> Date Pulled: July 22nd, 2015 (Wednesday, 4 business days later)
> ...


:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

markn1689 said:


> Buy Brick 2.0
> 
> Save $ Now!
> 
> waiting for unitronic


Unitronic bricked my block in my R32. Not waiting for them.


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*I Quote the Late Great Film of Billy Madison*

"Mr. Madison, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul." Go home troll."


----------



## ninja agent (May 15, 2012)

I got the TCU upgrade on my S3 last Friday. It was a simple, quick process with no hiccups whatsoever. After driving a lot with it this weekend, I can say that it's absolutely awesome, and matches the Stage 1 93 high output file I have on my S3 perfectly. The car is quicker and feels smoother in every mode. In dynamic mode (which is how I typically drive), it feels like it always should've felt, and the overly high revving from before the flash, which made my car always feel a little like it was struggling (even though it wasn't), is gone. Gone, too, are the clunky shifts I frequently had as the s-tronic couldn't quite keep up with the Stage 1 power. It's now just smooth, fast and responsive. Launch control—which I use probably more than I should—is also better (and, subjectively, quicker), and the 3-stage launch control works beautifully. To anyone still worried about it, I'd say go for it—it's the perfect complement to the APR ECU tune and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> This happens when you go for a factory update at a dealership too. So, how dare they? Come on bro...


Again.. If a known issue, then why not fixed on the spot?

Solve that for me


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

markn1689 said:


> Again.. If a known issue, then why not fixed on the spot?
> 
> Solve that for me



PEOPLE.....PLEASE. Don't respond to this thread. It just keeps going and going with NO end in sight!!!!

He is clearly not happy with APR for some reason. Move along and bury this thread.


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

hassenrennen said:


> PEOPLE.....PLEASE. Don't respond to this thread. It just keeps going and going with NO end in sight!!!!
> 
> He is clearly not happy with APR for some reason. Move along and bury this thread.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

markn1689 said:


> Bottom line they didn't do their due diligence and find the issues before they occurred. Total noob mistake. They wanted their software out first. They got greedy And they get punished for that.
> 
> I will not make the same mistake. Good luck- hope you don't grenade


Life is short, troll hard. :thumbup:


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

hassenrennen said:


> PEOPLE.....PLEASE. Don't respond to this thread.




What if my reply is this:


/thread


----------

